# Can bfn change over night otd tomorrow



## Pippy01 (Feb 11, 2011)

Morning not sure if I've made a big mistake , I've just tested and got bfn unfortunately , my OTD is tomorrow has anyone tested the day before and got bfn that changed overnight , not sure how to feel or what to think is there any hope still ? Is this common? 

Advice gratefully received pippy x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Pippy,

Is your OTD 14 days or more after ET? if so, it is unlikely to change now... sorry

I'd still test again tomorrow though

Cozy


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi!
I was wondering the same thing.
Not due to test till 17th, although my clinic said I could test on 16th. If I got BFN 2moro, could I go on to have BFP the next day I had my EC on 1st Sept and ET on 3rd.
Pippy, I would still test again 2moro. 
xx


----------



## Pippy01 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for your replies , still no AF but do think it hasn't worked but trying to stay positive and thinking about next time . It is after 14 days I had ET on 30th so not looking hopeful but never mind there's always next time fingers crossed x


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes it can change - well my did last time!!! On the morning of otd the hpt was negative and my hcg was 154!!! Not over till the test xx


----------



## Pippy01 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for that here's hoping   . I see your testing tomorrow too good luck I hope it's a BFP. Nit sure when to test first thing or later in the day but will probably wake early anyway. I have sore boobs that have gone worse everyday for about a week and bloated tummy but I also get this with AF , just got the pain killers ready though. Still saying affirmations though and keeping everything crossed. Have you already tested or have you been good and managed to hold out? This is our 4th ET after 2 fresh and 1 frozen . Good luck xxxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Katie and pippy good luck for tomorrow

I was advised the First pee is the best.. I think do 1 then go and buy a couple and keep testing.. I think this treatment has made me obsessed with everything.. Lol

Xxxxxxx you both are in my thoughts x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i tested 2 days before otd and it was bfn then tested the next nite and was bfp so it can change overnight,also i no a girl on here who tested negative on otd but few days later she found out she was pregnant..

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------

